# Downgrade PHP 5.3 to 5.2



## alexsc13 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi, I am currently using PHP 5.3.6 but I need to use Zend Optimizer now which is only working with PHP 5.2 from lang/php52 from what I understand.

How can I switch to that older PHP now, I have some stuff running that is using PHP like the PHP Extensions but also phpmyadmin or Apache. Shall I just deinstall php and php-extensions and install php52 and php52-extensions, will that work? Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2011)

alexsc13 said:
			
		

> How can I switch to that older PHP now, I have some stuff running that is using PHP like the PHP Extensions but also phpmyadmin or Apache. Shall I just deinstall php and php-extensions and install php52 and php52-extensions, will that work?


Yes, that should work. But you may need to rebuild other ports that depend on PHP too.


----------

